# What if I accidentially added too much yeast nutrient?



## Poormanfarm (Oct 6, 2012)

I am thinking that I may have added too much yeast nutrient to a muscadine recipe a few days ago. Instead of adding 5 tsp to a 5 gallon batch, I may have added 5 tbs. Is this going to ruin my batch? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dralarms (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't think so, I've done it and mine turned out fine.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't add any more. You should be fine. Stir it often.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 7, 2012)

If your nutrient is urea based, be aware that excess levels of urea in a finished wine can react with the alcohol to form Ethyl Carbamate, a carcinogen. Search the web for Ethyl Carbamate and you'll find lots of information.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Oct 8, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> If your nutrient is urea based, be aware that excess levels of urea in a finished wine can react with the alcohol to form Ethyl Carbamate, a carcinogen. Search the web for Ethyl Carbamate and you'll find lots of information.



I used Di-Ammonium Phosphate. Maybe this batch will turn into Christmas gifts for next Christmas


----------



## robie (Oct 8, 2012)

Poormanfarm said:


> I used Di-Ammonium Phosphate. Maybe this batch will turn into Christmas gifts for next Christmas


If what Lon wrote doesn't happen, you probably didn't add enough to change the taste of your wine. Most of it will drop out as sediment. Likely you won't ever know the difference. I would rack off it as soon as fermentation is complete and don't leave the wine in extended secondary any longer than it takes to get fermentation completed.

The other problem with too much nutrient is you might start feeding other critters besides your good yeast. I don't think I would let this wine clear on its own; I would use clarifiers.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Oct 8, 2012)

I have already racked it ( after 8 days in the fermenter). That was about 2 weeks ago. It is in the secondary now and starting to clear up a little. Looks ok so far. I think I am going to rack it fairly often while it is clearing. If anyone has any other advise I am open. Thanks for the response.


----------



## robie (Oct 8, 2012)

Poormanfarm said:


> I have already racked it ( after 8 days in the fermenter). That was about 2 weeks ago. It is in the secondary now and starting to clear up a little. Looks ok so far. I think I am going to rack it fairly often while it is clearing. If anyone has any other advise I am open. Thanks for the response.



If it is in secondary, you are saying it is still fermenting, right? Once fermentation is complete, if you are not going to do an MLF, the wine should be racked, stabilized with Kmeta, then allowed to clear either with added clarifiers or on its own. 

Once clearing starts, I would not rack for 3 to 4 weeks. Don't rack again until you see a sediment buildup. Every time you rack, you are introducing oxygen and you also will end up having to top off again. So, don't rack more often that is necessary.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Oct 9, 2012)

Robie,
Yes, It is still fermenting. It is starting to clear a just a little at the top of the carboy. Thanks for the info


----------



## robie (Oct 9, 2012)

Poormanfarm said:


> Robie,
> Yes, It is still fermenting. It is starting to clear a just a little at the top of the carboy. Thanks for the info



If it is still fermenting, it wouldn't be starting to clear. The CO2 would be causing lots of sediment/lees to boil up from the bottom, so I don't quite understand.

Is it still bubbling off CO2?
Is it under an air lock?
Have you taken a specific gravity reading lately? What is it now?
Sorry if I seem a little confused.

Just because bubbles are still coming out of the wine doesn't mean it is fermenting. CO2 bubbles can continue to rise for several weeks until it is degassed.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Oct 9, 2012)

It is still producing tiny bubbles off the CO2 and yes it is still under the airlock. I have not take a SG lately since I racked but I did when I racked and it was right at 1.000. The wine is still cloudy but it does look a little clearer at the top of the carboy than at the bottom. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

